# darabokra törted a szívem



## vega3131

Can somebody help me in understanding the meaning of this sentence? It is the title of a song. It will be online tonight and I would like to tell my friends the meaning of the title:
darabokra törted a szívem
Thanks in advance


----------



## heaa

Hi!

It means 'You have broken my heart into pieces'.

 I'm happy to hear that a Hungarian song is played in Italy.


----------



## vega3131

Thank you.
You have been very kind.


----------

